# smartctl is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl

## poncio

Hi,

Smartmontools (5.30) seems to work fine on SCSI disk however dmesg is filled with:

program smartd is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO

Using 2.6.9-gentoo-r1

Any ideas?

----------

## k-dub

Same here. WTF?

----------

## k-dub

I'm using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r4 and smartmontools-5.30 on a box with a 3ware 8506. I had to change my settings to use /dev/twe0 instead of /dev/sda. That still didn't work right, so I had to upgrade to smartmontools-5.33 (~x86).

Gentoo needs to mark 5.33 stable or something.

----------

## poncio

k-dub:

Thanks. Problem fixed using 5.33.

Sometimes I wonder why we even bother with monitoring disk with SMART (specially ide drives). Got in and found one workstastion's disk making awful noises and vibrating like crazy. Not a peek from SMART.   :Confused: 

----------

